# my 1/32 track work in progress



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

the track is artin the table is 8ft by 12 ft there is 86 feet of running length 5 power taps. Its wired for any 3 post controller and is powered by a 13.8 volt 6 amp power supply.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

*more pix of my 1/32 artin*

just some more pix of my layout im working on getting some more track together to go four lane all i need is some outside curves and couple more straights i think right now on the layout there are around 58 straights and 60 some curves


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool....the big cars seem to zip pretty fast...I'm amazed they sick as good as they do...


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I've heard Artin's lighter magnetic force means cars like to slide a lot. Do you get this on your track? I think that'd be a lot of fun, drifting through the turns.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

yeah the track surface is a little less gripping than say scalextric the artin cars are not to good in my book but there track is not bad if you use good parma controllers and good power supplies.


----------

